# I need to see better.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hope y'all might be able to help me out. I have trouble seeing up close and also need more light. I am having trouble with my eyes and the doctor says it isn't going away. I run into this a lot in the shop, whether I am doing woodworking or working on my lawnmower. It seems I am having this problem in a variety thing I do. If you know a good solution I would appreciate it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends a lot on what diagnosis you have. If it is DRY AMD (Age Related Macular Degeneration) it usually advances and means eventual loss of your central vision. You get distortion for some time, then blurry areas near your central vision area, but eventually you can lose central vision.

Wet macular degeneration is worse because it deteriorates faster. AMD usually affects both eyes eventually.

Taking Lutein and Zeaxanthin (20 mg daily) is recommended, and an American Optometric Association study also found that a copper supplement also helps. An ophthalmologist said to me that exercise to increase blood flow is also helpful and I notice that my vision changes all but go away when I do 20 minutes on the treadmill. This suggests that blood circulation and restrictions due to plaque are involved. I also think Omega 3 is likely to help, but exercise to raise your pulse rate and improve blood flow are clearly important.

There are other conditions that are more serious, but I am not qualified to give any information on those. 

Cataract is another problem that leaves your vision cloudy and diffused (like looking through waxed paper). Many health plans cover this, but they want you to be pretty far along before paying for the surgery. This is one of those surgeries that is fairly quick and easy. You will be dependent on glasses after, and I recommend if you have the surgery (Takes 4-8 minutes), that you not wait until you have had to give up doing things you love because you can't see well enough.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was diagnosed with the wet Macular Degeneration in mt right eye and was sent to a retina specialist and under went a series of 3 injections once a month in the eye and it is almost entirely cleared up for now. Don't know how long that will last, I have to go back for a check up in 2 months. Also told to take the Bausch & Lomb PreserVision AREDS 2 Vitamin & Mineral Supplement twice a day for the rest of my life. They told me to look at this chart "Amsler Grid regularly and if the lines start looking wiggly agin to go right in probably for another series of injections. "Getting old is not for sissy's" is one of my wifes favorite sayings and I agree with her.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Do you wear glasses? Perhaps "occupational bi-focals" might help. I had some made for computer work, but use them in the shop frequently. Basically they are just your normal prescription with a + diopter applied to the entire lens (i.e., reading and distance portions). You lose the ability for far distance focus but gain magnification up close, so they are not for full time wear.

As for more light, I've installed cheap clip on LED task lights on almost all my tools, and have a magnetic base one I use when setting up the table saw.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cataract is another problem that leaves your vision cloudy and diffused (like looking through waxed paper). Many health plans cover this, but they want you to be pretty far along before paying for the surgery. This is one of those surgeries that is fairly quick and easy. You will be dependent on glasses after, and I recommend if you have the surgery (Takes 4-8 minutes), that you not wait until you have had to give up doing things you love because you can't see well enough.

Not exactly. Had cataract surgery in both eyes last year. Could still see, with glasses, but slowly losing side vision, couldn't notice that, but tests showed it. Wore glasses since 13, and near sighted. Got the surgery in my left eye, wore a protective sheil for awhile. After that all healed, about a month, ready for the right eye. Knocked out for the first eye, opted to stay awake for the second. Same drill. And my eyes are now 20/20 in the right eye, and a line less in the less, so now far-sighted. I still wear glasses, but just to bring the left eye up to match the right eye, and actually can see as well with the glasses as with. One major change tho, before I would take my glasses off to read, tried bifocals but had to tilt my head back so far my neck hurt; now I need reading glasses to read just about anything.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I was having trouble needing more light and had haziness. Had cataract surgery last November and can see very well now. I wear bifocals all the time. Hope there is a workable solution for you.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a bad case of dry eyes that the doctor says will never go away. I also have what the doctor says are oil glands that are blocked and it made me tear all the time. I am taking three prescriptions for that and it's better. I do have cataracts but not bad enough to have surgery.

But before all this started I was having problems seeing up close and into dark places. I was thinking about something you wear that would give me light where I need it and maybe magnify a little. I thought maybe one of you guys where using something you liked. 

Tom I have neuropathy in my feet so walking or running isn't an option. I can't even chase after a pretty lady. :laugh2:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Tom I have neuropathy in my feet so walking or running isn't an option. I can't even chase after a pretty lady. :laugh2:


That's no fun. My wife had severe neuropathy in her feet, but has been taking 5,000 mcg Biotin for several years and now rarely has any discomfort. I have also taken it as part of the support for dry macular degeneration, which has pretty much stopped in its tracks. You might try Biotin for a year or so. But make sure there are no negative interactions with other meds (lawyer made me say that).


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I need to see better*

You can try lighted magnified eye glasses something that jewelers use to see into watches
I bought a pair a couple of years ago & THINK I got them from China although they could have come from HF.

Another option might be a lighted visor that fits around your head like a sweat band and has multiple magnification abilities with flip down lens and a flip down round thing similar to an eye lope. It has a light on each temple. I've seen these just about everywhere.

All of the above presupposes that you've gone to a doctor and DISCUSSED this with him AT LENGTH!!!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's no fun. My wife had severe neuropathy in her feet, but has been taking 5,000 mcg Biotin for several years and now rarely has any discomfort. I have also taken it as part of the support for dry macular degeneration, which has pretty much stopped in its tracks. You might try Biotin for a year or so. But make sure there are no negative interactions with other meds (lawyer made me say that).


Thanks Tom if I can find it I will try it today.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't comment on the vision thing much other than to say I need a lot of light too. I find that when doing wood turning the old fashion bulbs work better because they cast a shadow whereas the LED's and such don't. Shadows in turning helps with depth perception. I try to use a lot of task lighting because the overheads don't do the trick anymore. I have always said that age related problems are the price you pay for longevity.

For the foot problems I find Lyrica helps with the burning pins & needles feeling. Had a problem with plantar facetious and went to a foot doctor and an orthopedic doctor without good results. Went to UT's pain management clinic and the doctor in charge (a anesthesiologist) did 3 sessions of acupuncture and I haven't had a problem since. Worth a shot. They think outside of the box at UT. Also used acupuncture for shingles pain, again it helped. Getting old is a good thing, the side effects are hell.

I also agree with the exercise thing. Went to a fitness center for years and felt pretty good. Quit for a year and felt really old. Back now & feeling better.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you guys realize that in a few more posts there's somebody here that's gonna be a half a step away from being legally blind...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

The Carson Pro Magnifier Deluxe head visor with an LED light works fabulously for detail work like sign carving. It has been reviewed very favorably here on the forum. At the risk of starting another firestorm, here's the listing:
https://www.amazon.com/Carson-Magni...4372746&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=shopzilla0d-20


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Just came across this information in Senator Alexanders R-TN news letter and thought it fit with this thread. Still in research but hopeful news.

this is copied from Senator Alexanders monthly newsletter sent to all Tennesseans and is public information.


Tennessean’s miraculous eyesight recovery underscores need for Congress to pass 21st Century Cures. 

Nashville resident Doug Oliver was in Washington in June to tell the story of his miraculous eyesight recovery with stem cell treatment. Doug was legally blind for a decade and regained his sight and driver’s license last year after participating in a research study in Florida through which a doctor removed stem cells from his hip, spun them in an FDA-cleared centrifuge and injected them into his eyes. Within days, his sight began to return and mere months later he got his driver’s license back. His story is just one we could tell of the remarkable pace of biomedical research today.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Garyk said:


> Can't comment on the vision thing much other than to say I need a lot of light too. I find that when doing wood turning the old fashion bulbs work better because they cast a shadow whereas the LED's and such don't. Shadows in turning helps with depth perception. I try to use a lot of task lighting because the overheads don't do the trick anymore. I have always said that age related problems are the price you pay for longevity.
> 
> For the foot problems I find Lyrica helps with the burning pins & needles feeling. Had a problem with plantar facetious and went to a foot doctor and an orthopedic doctor without good results. Went to UT's pain management clinic and the doctor in charge (a anesthesiologist) did 3 sessions of acupuncture and I haven't had a problem since. Worth a shot. They think outside of the box at UT. Also used acupuncture for shingles pain, again it helped. Getting old is a good thing, the side effects are hell.
> 
> I also agree with the exercise thing. Went to a fitness center for years and felt pretty good. Quit for a year and felt really old. Back now & feeling better.


Lyrica does help very much but it makes me feel so bad I can't take it. There is also a generic drug that does the same.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Garyk said:


> Just came across this information in Senator Alexanders R-TN news letter and thought it fit with this thread. Still in research but hopeful news.
> 
> this is copied from Senator Alexanders monthly newsletter sent to all Tennesseans and is public information.
> 
> ...


Son in law is blind from retinitis pigmentosa, and he is in a stem cell trial. It has helped only slightly, but the deterioration has stopped, which is unheard of with RP.

I was a throat cancer patient and had chemo and radiation. If it returns, the "gold standard" treatment is to remove most of my throat and voice box. There are some new approaches using immunotherapy that are proving effective, but getting the HMO to use it will be a huge battle because it will be more expensive. Whatever happened to "do no harm?" 

California recently passed a law that allows patients to opt for experimental treatments, and that should be the law nationwide.


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

*Are smart phones hurting our vision??*

I was at the DMV last month. Waited in line for 2 1/2 hours to renew my drivers license. Got bored, so got busy on my iPhone for well over an hour, maybe two. When it came time to do my eye test I couldn't make out anything on the viewer with my glasses off. I wear glasses, but don't need to use them except for reading. But I have always been able to read the line they require without my glasses to pass the exam. But now couldn't make out even the top line - the images weren't blurred, but the letters formed like symbols, not letters. Put my glasses on and no problem. So still received my license but with restrictions requiring me to wear my glasses. The next day my eyesight was back to normal and I could read the line without glasses. So the question is: how much damage is reading the small print on a smart phone doing to our eyes?? I'm thinking of going to a tablet for anything I used to do with my iPhone. I've noticed a decline in my eyes since using a smart phone - my eyes tire more easily and I had to have my prescription upgraded a few years ago.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

alaskagypsy said:


> I was at the DMV last month. Waited in line for 2 1/2 hours to renew my drivers license. Got bored, so got busy on my iPhone for well over an hour, maybe two. When it came time to do my eye test I couldn't make out anything on the viewer with my glasses off. I wear glasses, but don't need to use them except for reading. But I have always been able to read the line they require without my glasses to pass the exam. But now couldn't make out even the top line - the images weren't blurred, but the letters formed like symbols, not letters. Put my glasses on and no problem. So still received my license but with restrictions requiring me to wear my glasses. The next day my eyesight was back to normal and I could read the line without glasses. So the question is: how much damage is reading the small print on a smart phone doing to our eyes?? I'm thinking of going to a tablet for anything I used to do with my iPhone. I've noticed a decline in my eyes since using a smart phone - my eyes tire more easily and I had to have my prescription upgraded a few years ago.


Well I know for sure a smart phone isn't my problem. I don't have one.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Thirs thread almost makes me wish that I had never mentioned my vision problem as it is almost nothing compared to what others are dealing with. Even though my problem might be unique in regard to the reason, the problems that I deal with certainly are not. I sure do have compassion for folks that are having vision problems, especially the ones htat have posted to this thread.

Jerry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Thirs thread almost makes me wish that I had never mentioned my vision problem as it is almost nothing compared to what others are dealing with. Even though my problem might be unique in regard to the reason, the problems that I deal with certainly are not. I sure do have compassion for folks that are having vision problems, especially the ones htat have posted to this thread.
> 
> Jerry


don't fret the small stuff Jerry..
I'm near blind in my right eye from a stroke last year...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Thirs thread almost makes me wish that I had never mentioned my vision problem as it is almost nothing compared to what others are dealing with. Even though my problem might be unique in regard to the reason, the problems that I deal with certainly are not. I sure do have compassion for folks that are having vision problems, especially the ones htat have posted to this thread.
> 
> Jerry


I had the lens replaced in my left eye,must have right eye done in next 12 months.Eye specialist said I'll be blind by age 80 because of the glaucoma,but I aim to prove him wrong.I suppose our various problems are unique to us eh Jerry?It all sounds pretty bad till we hear of others' misfortunes.We certainly are not looking for sympathy,just telling it like it is.Good luck to all Forum Friends.James


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys your going to find this one weird . I have horrible tinnitus in my right ear , and read that vitiman "A" helps some people with this affliction.
I took a dose considered normal and lost vision in my good eye . I could only see things 30 feet away to infinity , nothing close at all as it was very blurry . Pretty simular to the effect you get when they put those eye drops in your eye to dilate them . 
My vision returned to seeing things clear from 3' and up the next day , but I've never been able to see things clear at less then arms reach again. 
I've had to wear reading glasses ever since . Before trying vitiman "A" I could thread a needle , no chance now without a magnifying glass


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

jj777746 said:


> I had the lens replaced in my left eye,must have right eye done in next 12 months.Eye specialist said I'll be blind by age 80 because of the glaucoma,but I aim to prove him wrong.I suppose our various problems are unique to us eh Jerry?It all sounds pretty bad till we hear of others' misfortunes.We certainly are not looking for sympathy,just telling it like it is.Good luck to all Forum Friends.James


I agree James. Bad things happen to us and we don't like it. But you don't have to look far to someone in worse shape. [Example] The police and others that were shot in Dallas. :crying:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a guest over for dinner last night. He's from Uganda and lived through the Edi Amin terror. When a doctor or even a nurse shows up, the waiting line can stretch for a mile. Need an ambulance? A couple of guys with a stretcher is what you get and many die on the way. Average lifespan is lower than age 50. People regularly die from infections. We donated cash and some medical gear. If you're blind, you have to pay someone for a white cane, there's no help. Crippled? You stay put. If you die, you get tossed without ceremony into a shallow grave. Sick and dying people come to his church to die because they at least get a box and a decent burial. 

None of our problems amount to a hill of beans compared to what this gentleman experiences daily, and there are people in much worse conditions all over the world. Perspective is everything. If someone in uganda had a shop as nice as my 300 sqft shed, they'd be rich. And none of us have to deal with river blindness, rampant aids, uncontrolled tropical diseases, cholera and worse.

He was telling us that the Chinese have a strong presence there and are adopting children to return to China, where they are raised to near adulthood, and then their organs are harvested for the illegal transplant trade, and adopted girls sold into sexual slavery, particularly in the MidEast. 

Most of us on this Forum are doing right well, if you ask me.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't help on the medical end of this discussion. But, I just improved the lighting in my shop/garage by upgrading my florescent lights to LED's. There are a number of advantages to this; 1. Uses about half the wattage/power 2. Cuts down the heat generated by the bulbs 3. I can see much, much better and 4. They come on almost instantly in cold weather 5. No more fluorescent flicker. I am sure there are other benefits I haven't thought of. It's easy to convert... simply go to YouTube and watch a few videos showing how it's done and Viola' you can see...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Do smartphones hurt your vision? The rate of astigmatism and nearsightedness in the population has exploded. I was at a seminar meeting not long ago, and the Chinese have declared something of a medical emergency since the rates are exploding there and all over the world. Eyes haven't changed much in evolutionary terms, but what we do with our vision sure has. This is called environmental myopia. Our eyes were set up to see far away for the most part, but that is not how we use them. So, yes, smartphones seem to be messing with all our vision, but it also happens to anyone who does a lot of close up work, particularly if it is sustained and involves comprehension, such as reading. School children here are showing the same problem.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ever heard of "Optical Rectosis"? It's when the nerves of your eyes get crossed with the nerves of your a$$ and you have a $h***y outlook on life.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> The Carson Pro Magnifier Deluxe head visor with an LED light works fabulously for detail work like sign carving. It has been reviewed very favorably here on the forum. At the risk of starting another firestorm, here's the listing:
> https://www.amazon.com/Carson-Magni...4372746&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=shopzilla0d-20


That thing looks like something out of Star Trek compared to the old well worn magnifiers I have. Thanks for the post, I'll be ordering them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

curiousgeorge said:


> Ever heard of "Optical Rectosis"? It's when the nerves of your eyes get crossed with the nerves of your a$$ and you have a $h***y outlook on life.


Now that there is funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

curiousgeorge said:


> ever heard of "optical rectosis"? It's when the nerves of your eyes get crossed with the nerves of your a$$ and you have a $h***y outlook on life.


 
*snork!!*


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

curiousgeorge said:


> Ever heard of "Optical Rectosis"? It's when the nerves of your eyes get crossed with the nerves of your a$$ and you have a $h***y outlook on life.


Gonna remember this one George,very funny.James


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> *snork!!*


I second that Stick.


----------

